# Wallersee/salzburg



## Smith_&_Wesson (18. November 2007)

hi


angeln einige von euch am wallersee?
wenn ja, hat er einen soo schlechten hechtbestand, oder hatte ich einfach nur pech? 


wenn ich pech hatte, woran lag dies?
könnt ihr mir sagen welche köder ihr verwendet?


würde mich sehr über einige antworten freuen

lg


----------



## @dr! (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*



Smith_&_Wesson schrieb:


> woran lag dies?
> könnt ihr mir sagen welche köder ihr verwendet?




vielleicht wäre es sinvoll wenn du den anderen erst einmal die methoden beschreibst mit denen du es versucht hast?


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

okay..

also ich fische vom ufer aus mit wobblern bis 12cm,großen spinnern mit puschel um den drilling, großrn blinkern und gufis bis 15cm...   
ist diese  zusammenszellung in ordnung?

lg


----------



## Roberto (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

Ich kenn den Wallersee zwar nicht persönlich, fisch lieber am Irrsee ( wobei ich dem Wallersee in nächster Zeit bestimmt mal einen Besuch absatte). Aber ich weis aus sicheren Quellen un von Fotos, dass es im Wallersee Hechte gibt, und auch richtig große. Hechte mit deutlich über einem Meter werden jährlich gefangen.
Wie an fast allen Seen in diesem Gebiet würde ich dir aber ein Boot ans Herz legen, da man als Uferangler dich sehr eingeschränkt ist. 
Zu den Stellen: Wenn du einfach nur ein Hecht fangen willst, würd ich die Schilfkanten mit einem kleineren Kopyto Shad(8-12cm) oder einem Aqua Shad(10cm) abklopfen.
Wenn du es jedoch auf die Big Boys abgesehen hast ist Schleppfischen angesagt. Mit nich zu klein dimensionieten Köder einfach im Freiwasser schleppen.


Lg,robert


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

supii vielen dank!


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

Und welche farbe(n)?


lg


----------



## jobstei (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

dere,
ich schätz mal der wallersee ist auch sehr klar, drum eher mit natürlichen ködern, z.B. castaic blue shad oder refo

mtg jobstei


----------



## Roberto (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

Würd eher auf gedeckte Farben zurück greifen.
Die von Jobstei erwähnten Castaics sind naturlich zum Schleppen 1A. Aber man sollte auch den guten alten Grandma-Wobbler im Renken Desinge oder einen Köfi am Schleppsystem nie ausser Acht lassen.
Swimbaits von Castaic sind übrigens auch super, und noch dazu billiger als die Realbaits.
Zum Uferspinnen nimmst du die von mir erwähnten Modelle in Perl/Weiss/Glitter und in Motoroil. Bei trübem Wetter kann auch mal ein Schocker einen Biss provozieren.
Ein kleines Rotauge am Drachovitch System ist für diese Fischerei ebenfalls der Renner.
So, wenns noch weitere Fragen gibt nur her damit#6


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (22. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

neulich hab ich im angelshop an paar realbait  imitate gesehn die nur ein drittel kosteten...sind die von Lauf und Qualität zu empfehlen??


lg


----------



## Roberto (22. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

Ich hab diee Teile auch schon gesehen, kann dir aber leider nicht sagen wie sie vom Laufverhalten sind.
Vom Desinge gafellen sie mir auf jeden Fall nicht so gut wie die Castaics.


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (22. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

wär ja auch zu schön gewesen^


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (23. November 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

darf man diese gepolsterten boote die in neumarkt vermietet werden eigentlich zum angeln benützen? oder gibts für angler spezielle?


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallersee/salzburg*

wollt den thread mal wieder ausgraben *gg*

an alle die ab und zu am wallersee fischen gehn:
wo genau habt ihr gefangen? (karte)


www.specimen.at/spbilder/wasser_aut/wallersee_tiefenkarte.jpg


----------

